

Python vs. Go - Walkman
http://nothingbutsnark.svbtle.com/how-to-argue-for-pythons-use

======
cmollis
Great article. I use Python and Java a lot today, and C/C++ quite a bit over
the years. Recently, I have been dabbling a bit in Go. Sure, Go builds static
binaries, and it's generally performant, but I simply cannot get away from
Python's economy of language and breadth of 3rd party support. Like you noted,
if you want performance, use PyPy.. if you want a better concurrent model, use
concurrent. A little like the C ecosystem, but I generally don't have to worry
about the quality of whatever library I choose to use as an add-on.

